# BC Security Officer



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Campus Security Officer
Institution:
*Boston College*

Location:
Chestnut Hill, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
01/17/2017

Type:
Full Time

*Job Description*

Campus Security Officer II 
*Requirements*

High school diploma with two years work related experience or an equivalent combination of education and military and/or security experience, particularly in a campus environment.
Possesses and retains a valid driver's license.
Ability to provide exceptional customer service, write reports and possess strong verbal and written communication skills, and proficient with using email, word documents, and other department computer systems.
*Preferred:*

College-level courses in security, criminal justice or related field.
Knowledge of security operating systems.
This position is considered to be an "Essential Personnel Position" and is required to work during emergencies, holidays, weekends, day and night shifts and overtime. No person who has been convicted of a felony or of an offense involving Chapter 94C or 209A of the Massachusetts General Laws, or similar violations in other areas, will be considered for police employment. Must be able to successfully pass all criminal and departmental employment background checks and a physical and psychological exam.

*Closing Statement*

Boston College conducts background checks as part of the hiring process.

Boston College is an Affirmative Action/Equal Opportunity Employer and does not discriminate on the basis of any legally protected category including disability and protected veteran status. To learn more about how BC supports diversity and inclusion throughout the university please visit the Office for Institutional Diversity at Office for Institutional Diversity - Boston College.

In order to be considered an official candidate to Boston College, please apply online at www.bc.edu/bcjobs.

PI96537089
*Application Information*
Contact:
Boston College

Online App. Form:
http://www.Click2apply.net/s8jnz4w3qj


----------

